# Military Watch Marking



## petetherig (Nov 11, 2005)

I've just been looking at item 8905433125 on you-know-who-bay, a CWC mechanical watch, and the markings on the back are new to me. Instead of the usual W10, 6BB etc. it is marked witha "0":

0/6645-99

523-8290

<arrow>

078/79

Has anyone seen that before?

Pete.


----------

